# front locked up



## pdeluise (Mar 5, 2011)

After replacing left rear tire , I went to run my 1045 4wd and the front differential was locked up. I am waiting to speak to the technician about any "lock out" mechanism. Any help as to why its locked up?


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

pdeluise said:


> After replacing left rear tire , I went to run my 1045 4wd and the front differential was locked up. I am waiting to speak to the technician about any "lock out" mechanism. Any help as to why its locked up?


What happens when you disingage the 4wd? Have you tried turning the wheels while backing up? We need more information to help you.Bye


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Does tractor have front loader,if so lower bucket lift tires of ground rotate see if that unlocks.


----------



## pdeluise (Mar 5, 2011)

I live in NY and the tractor sat for 2 weeks with the flat.......I believe there was water in the front differential and it froze. It was 45 deg. yesterday , so I lfted the nose and started working the wheels back and forth w/ it disengaged and it slowly started to freespin!!. I will now drain everything and fill it fresh. Thanks!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Better find out why you're getting water in there!


----------

